# Masteron Enth.



## jmpman23 (May 26, 2013)

Anyone ever ran mast Enth with test e? Wanted to get to know peoples feelings on this compound and stack. Based off everything I've read about it it sounds like a great compound for hard lean gains, especially since it doesn't conver to estro. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Braw16 (May 26, 2013)

Its a very good combo for recomp but with that being said ive read a lot in order to get the full effect out masteron you would like your BF% around 10. I've only used ace and I've can say I started when I was around 14% but when I hit that 10% mark it seemed to work better. I like it with test because it almost seems to work like a AI. To see the full effect make sure your diet and cardio are in check. I feel if your BF is a bit high IMO I would use tren test and then add masteron but I don't know your cycle history or if you've ever taken tren.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 26, 2013)

I'd like to try it just for the ridiculous boners they say it gives you.  not sure mast would do a powerlifter much good though.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 26, 2013)

I had wood all day for no reason on mast.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 26, 2013)

I'm test e, mast e, and tren e.  It's a wonderful thing. Lol


----------



## Times Roman (May 26, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> I'm test e, mast e, and tren e.  It's a wonderful thing. Lol



my last cycle too.

500mg test e
500mg mast e
1000mg tren e

I've never been able to run tren that high before due to emotional instability (I get real grumpy).  But for some reason, the mast (for me) keeps the tren sides in check.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 27, 2013)

My last cycle was test/mast-e

It's just like a test cycle with better mood, energy, hardness.. and your dick is permanently flexed


----------



## jmpman23 (May 27, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> My last cycle was test/mast-e
> 
> It's just like a test cycle with better mood, energy, hardness.. and your dick is permanently flexed



Haha doesn't sound horrible. What dose did you run the two at bro?


----------



## jmpman23 (May 27, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Its a very good combo for recomp but with that being said ive read a lot in order to get the full effect out masteron you would like your BF% around 10. I've only used ace and I've can say I started when I was around 14% but when I hit that 10% mark it seemed to work better. I like it with test because it almost seems to work like a AI. To see the full effect make sure your diet and cardio are in check. I feel if your BF is a bit high IMO I would use tren test and then add masteron but I don't know your cycle history or if you've ever taken tren.



Great feedback bro, thanks! I don't think I'm ready to run tren yet at this point.


----------



## RISE (May 27, 2013)

starting a test e/mast e cycle starting next month.  I plan on keeping a log so you'll hear my feedback on it.


----------



## jmpman23 (May 27, 2013)

RISE said:


> starting a test e/mast e cycle starting next month.  I plan on keeping a log so you'll hear my feedback on it.



That's awesome, I'll def be following your log


----------



## TheLupinator (May 27, 2013)

jmpman23 said:


> Haha doesn't sound horrible. What dose did you run the two at bro?



It was definitely an awesome cycle. I played with the doses but found my sweet spot at 350mg/week of each for recomp purposes. Obviously raise the test if you wanna bulk and raise the mast for that hard/dry looking physique (assuming you have low %bf).


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2013)

I too ran Masteron E with test e. I really liked it! Felt good throughout. My wife benefited from it as well


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 27, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> I'm test e, mast e, and tren e.  It's a wonderful thing. Lol



Herm, I remember you asked me where you could get the 200/200/200 blend. You pick some up or do you have separate vials? How much are you running ew? You running a Mon/Thurs pin schedule?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2013)

Have run Mast E with Tren E / Test E as well as on a cruise with just Test E. 

Love it. 

Libido, vascularity, enthusiasm / aggression in the gym, overall state of mind = 'Alpha'. 

Good stuff. Am presently planning to use it during my next cruise at 300 Mg. per week alongside 150 Mg Test E.


----------



## jmpman23 (May 27, 2013)

I appreciate all the great feedback guys, that's why I love it here! For me test e normally takes till about week 6/7 to really feel on, what's Everyones kick in time for mast e?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2013)

jmpman23 said:


> I appreciate all the great feedback guys, that's why I love it here! For me test e normally takes till about week 6/7 to really feel on, what's Everyones kick in time for mast e?



It's all about the ester and the individual. For me, by week 4 I feel "on" when running Mast E and the vascularity is noticeable.


----------

